# Best wax for sheeting / winter



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

As we start to see the backside of summer and we know what is coming up next I am looking for a good solid wax for the coming months.

Usually I polish my car every weekend and give it a good clean every 4 weeks however soon that will be harder to do due to the weather ( and due to the fact in the winter my arthritis will be a total barstool to me.

Towards the middle of September I will be looking for a great sheeting wax so I can snow foam, wash, rinse, polish and wax but have something that will really stop the winter crud, sticking to the car as much as possible.

What would you recommend in a reasonable price bracket? ( preferably something I could also sample first and would work well with the PoorBoys range )


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

when you say polish every week what are you using?

if it has to be a wax fk1000p is hard to beat for me, have you thought of using sealants?


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

alan hanson said:


> when you say polish every week what are you using?


I have three polishes in my arsenal at the moment Optimum Finish polish, AG SRP and Poorboys professional polish ( Which is the latest one I tried thanks to having £25 worth of Amazon vouchers  ). On my last wash I used some of the PB EX Sealant and I was going to top it off with some Natty's blue, however I ran out of time


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Bilt Hamber Finis Wax you can get it from Polished Bliss £13 for 50 ml (+ applicator) or £33 for 250 ml (+ applicator + towel) i love the stuff i use it every winter imo it's the best wax going :thumb:


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

I am normally a Swissvax user but I tried Mitchell & King's Trossachs wax (50ml) last winter and was very impressed. I applied two coats and it lasted throughout the winter months. Good beading and a deep lustrous finish.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Bilt hamber finis

Or if you want the best sheeting wax I've ever used that gives fantastic looks ....

Bouncers satsuma rock


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I just stay 'old fashioned' for winter and get a couple of good coats of Collinite 476s on.
It just keeps on protecting and that's what I want at that time of year.:thumb:


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Some good suggestions posted already, those left not mentioned for me would be a little pot of Dod juice Engel will not dissapoint. Or SNH . Obsession Wax makes Itus in limited runs...
Happy hunting


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Goodylax said:


> Some good suggestions posted already, those left not mentioned for me would be a little pot of Dod juice Engel will not dissapoint. Or SNH . Obsession Wax makes Itus in limited runs...
> Happy hunting


Heard great things about Obsession Itus as a winter wax.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Looking for fast sheeting and behave like hydrophic 2-3 coats of any Zymol waxes gives very good result .


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Nought wrong with collinate 845 easier to use than 476 but maybe longer lasting cheap to.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Blackwatch said:


> I have three polishes in my arsenal at the moment Optimum Finish polish, AG SRP and Poorboys professional polish ( Which is the latest one I tried thanks to having £25 worth of Amazon vouchers  ). On my last wash I used some of the PB EX Sealant and I was going to top it off with some Natty's blue, however I ran out of time


If you're using those polishes every week you are removing any wax that you are applying so doesn't matter what wax you use it won't be present after you've polished it off.

Think you need to research more into technique and processes first and you might find your current products actually performing considerably better


----------



## Mr K (Jan 15, 2014)

*Collinite*



westerman said:


> I just stay 'old fashioned' for winter and get a couple of good coats of Collinite 476s on.
> It just keeps on protecting and that's what I want at that time of year.:thumb:


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ This :thumb: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Collinite 845 simple to apply and lasts


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted by westerman View Post
> I just stay 'old fashioned' for winter and get a couple of good coats of Collinite 476s on.
> It just keeps on protecting and that's what I want at that time of year.
> =Mr K;5177390]^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ This :thumb: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


There's better out there now. It doesn't stay 2006 forever.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

While winter is clearly hard on LSPs, I usually bank on doing at least one top up application after a maintenance wash, at least on the hardest hit areas ie front bumper, lower doors, bonnet. Finis Wax and Auto QD did me proud last winter, this winter I'm thinking of several coats of Double Speed wax, with Auto QD to maintain and if all else fails, Sonax BSD as a wipe on "repair".

Double Speed wax can be had in a full size 200ml tin, *with* a decent quality applicator and buffing MF, for £15 delivered from Polished Bliss. Even if you only use it in winter that's a bargain.
Even a couple of bottles of Sonax BSD can be had for around a tenner with free delivery from Euro Car Parts if you order during one of their frequent sales. £25 and your winter paint protection is sorted.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

collinite 845 or bilt hamber double speed wax...Both cheap easy to use and last ages...double speed wax is very hydrophobic


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

Yellow Dave said:


> If you're using those polishes every week you are removing any wax that you are applying so doesn't matter what wax you use it won't be present after you've polished it off.
> 
> Think you need to research more into technique and processes first and you might find your current products actually performing considerably better


Could you point me in the right direction please, My SRP is almost gone and I could off load the Optimum on to my daughter leaving room for something that will really work well for me.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Never seen anything sheet or bead like Sonax NPT.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

steelghost said:


> While winter is clearly hard on LSPs, I usually bank on doing at least one top up application after a maintenance wash, at least on the hardest hit areas ie front bumper, lower doors, bonnet. Finis Wax and Auto QD did me proud last winter, this winter I'm thinking of several coats of Double Speed wax, with Auto QD to maintain and if all else fails, Sonax BSD as a wipe on "repair".
> 
> Double Speed wax can be had in a full size 200ml tin, *with* a decent quality applicator and buffing MF, for £15 delivered from Polished Bliss. Even if you only use it in winter that's a bargain.
> Even a couple of bottles of Sonax BSD can be had for around a tenner with free delivery from Euro Car Parts if you order during one of their frequent sales. £25 and your winter paint protection is sorted.


I used double speed wax a couple of weeks ago for the first time, its not the glossiest of finishes but by god does it hate water! Beading and sheeting are incredible for a wax:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Ross said:


> Never seen anything sheet or bead like Sonax NPT.


Correct

Incredible product but not a wax


----------



## Mi16chris (Jan 27, 2013)

Soft 99 fusso stuffs very good it lasts ages too and is very cheap , sonax bsd as a top up would work well too I think 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Just pick the blingiest show wax and aim to top up a couple of times over the winter. 

Most waxes are gonna do you 2 months protection so you could easily look at 4 months from 2 applications, coupled with the fact that our winters are not that cold you will be onto a winner:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Mi16chris said:


> Soft 99 fusso stuff very good lasts ages too and is very cheap , sonax bsd as a top up would work well too I think
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lololol


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I used FK1000P on the car for the first time and I could of got a real nice shot for the beading p0rn thread. However when the water dried I now have a very dirty car.

What I want is something that won't make the water bead up but just run off.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I know it's not a wax but I've not come across anything that sheets dry better than AF Tough Coat.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Few random thoughts.

Firstly, does the LSP have to be a wax? If so then I would concur with the Bilt Hamber wax, I have used Finis which is very durable but not tried the new double speed wax. Bilt Hamber do not tend to over claim with their products, they are not sexy products but they do work very well. 

If you are open to using a sealant then there is a vast range but perhaps one obvious one is Autoglym's EGP. Works perfectly with SRP and should last 4-6 months. The trick with EGP is very very thin layers.

For maximum durability then maybe it is worth thinking about a coating, most should last over a year but are fussy about the cleanliness of the paint surface.

As for the Optimum, is this the finishing polish or something like poliseal or GPS. If it is the finishing polish then it has limited use aside from adding a gloss after other periods of polishing. This is not a criticism of Optimum, it is just the nature of the product, I would say the same about Menz PO85RD.

The final issue is a lot depends on your physical limitations. Some products are very easy to use and some are harder. There is no requirement to wax the car in one session. If it takes several weeks, it does not matter. For most products eg Finis wax, once applied it does not really need much more work aside from regular washing, no need to reapply every few weeks.

For the last few years I have used Optimum spray wax as a drying aid during the winter and this has worked well for me. This is not the approach used by many but it is an alternative which does work for me.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

steelghost said:


> I know it's not a wax but I've not come across anything that sheets dry better than AF Tough Coat.


As an aside, this stuff is an absolute doddle to apply. Literally just wipe on, leave, wipe off. No "buffing" needed for a cracking glossy finish. Plus, you can layer it as much as you like.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Only proper 'winter wax' I know of is waxaddict sub zero. Menthol scented, around 5 months of durability and its made specifically for the colder weather. The oils etc used cure quickly regardless of the temperature so that would be my suggestion.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Brian1612 said:


> Only proper 'winter wax' I know of is waxaddict sub zero. Menthol scented, around 5 months of durability and its made specifically for the colder weather. The oils etc used cure quickly regardless of the temperature so that would be my suggestion.


There's Bouncers Fortify too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Blackroc said:


> There's Bouncers Fortify too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for that, first I have heard of it.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

My winter wax is CSP T1 grade carnauba. Its very durable and beads and sheets brilliantly 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I bought a pot of obsession itus which is meant to be a winter wax, Mitchell and King also do a few winter waxes I've got some winter show wax. I generally try and add a coat around xmas time, mainly cos I miss waxing. So as bsd as drying aid will see any wax through I bet.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Bouncers fortify is always the first that pops into my head one someone mentions a made for winter wax


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Brian1612 said:


> Only proper 'winter wax' I know of is waxaddict sub zero. Menthol scented, around 5 months of durability and its made specifically for the colder weather. The oils etc used cure quickly regardless of the temperature so that would be my suggestion.


That looks like a great product. I haven't used it myself though.

You could use Bilt Hamber stuff in the depths of winter too. It'll cure with snow on the ground. That goes for both Finis and Double Speed

I'm very tempted to try Bouncer's Satsuma Rock as I like an lsp that sheets.


----------



## aldouk (May 6, 2012)

Collinite or Fusso for me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveEdwards (Nov 1, 2015)

Your preferred wax, then Powermaxed Winter coat.


----------

